# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Xian'er, robot monk, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Creator - master Xianfan

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Xian'er the robo-monk: Humanoid has a 'shaved' head, chants Buddhist mantras and chats to visitors"
The 2ft-tall (60cm) robot resembles a cartoon-like novice monk 
It is dressed in yellow robes with a shaven head, holding a touchscreen
Xian'er can hold a conversation by answering questions about Buddhism 
It 'lives' at Longquan temple in Beijing and spends its day 'meditating'

by Victoria Woollaston
April 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Adorable robot monk hopes to spread Buddhism to more people

Published on Apr 22, 2016




> Longquan temple says the robot monk can sing Buddhist chants, move via voice-command, and hold a simple conversation.

----------


## Airicist

China: Meet Xian’er, the Buddhist monk ROBOT that teaches ancient wisdom

Published on Apr 27, 2016




> Xian’er, the chubby new-age Buddhist robot, interacted with visitors speaking his centuries-old wisdom at Beijing's Longquan Buddhist Temple, Wednesday.
> 
> SOT, Ven. Xianshu, Buddhist monk (Mandarin): "The robot monk was strictly speaking the idea of our Master Xuecheng, and he hoped to combine Buddhism, which is an ancient practice, with modern technology."
> 
> SOT, Ven. Xianshu, Buddhist monk (Mandarin): "What we first provided was an idea. We wanted to use a robot to inspire the public to do good deeds. We want the robot to serve the public. This idea was highly appreciated and recognised by both entrepreneurs and scientists."
> 
> SOT, Ven. Xianran, Buddhist monk (Mandarin): "People like this character, so gradually we upgraded the cartoons into a flash version, so it naturally followed that we had the idea to produce a physical model of Xian’er. But we thought it should be more than a statue, with certain functions such as human-machine dialogue and actions. It was a gradual process."

----------


## Airicist

Robot monk spreads Buddhist teachings in Beijing

Published on Jan 3, 2017




> A robot made by a monk has been put to work helping visitors to a Beijing temple. The two-foot-tall robot, named Xian’er, can respond to voice commands and answer simple questions from tourists in Longquan Temple. Its creator, Master Xianshu, regards it as a modern means of spreading the teachings of the Buddha. CGTN's Tang Bo has more.

----------

